# Dual Snorkel Air Cleaner Identification



## chevelleman (Nov 5, 2009)

I am trying to figure out exactly what year and model vehicle this air cleaner came off of? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I think it is late 60's early 70' GTO???


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like the one on my 1969 GTO. Very rare to find one these days since most were replaced with a full open aftermarket ones. Hang on to that gem!


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Its likely 69-72 GTO....I have a green stenciled date on the inside of mine....from what I understand, there are some subtle physical differences, but I'm not sure what they are. 68 only had one snorkel.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

646904GTO said:


> Looks like the one on my 1969 GTO. Very rare to find one these days since most were replaced with a full open aftermarket ones. Hang on to that gem!


Since he's a Chevelleman, it's most likely on ebay by now...


----------



## donb (Jul 13, 2018)

what is the correct air cleaner for 68 GTO 400-4?? "HO"


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

............................


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

donb said:


> what is the correct air cleaner for 68 GTO 400-4?? "HO"


Dual snorkel, chrome lid.


----------



## donb (Jul 13, 2018)

thanks Pontiac Jim
That's is what I thought - and then was recently told the dual snorkel chrome lid did not appear until the 69 model year.
I found a new / old on-line last week for $290 so I bought it to get away from the after market open chrome lid someone before me replaced it with. trying to get as original as I can.

see you are in Gastonia - I was in Statesville before moving to Austin, Tx about 22 years ago.

thanks for your help
DonB


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

donb said:


> what is the correct air cleaner for 68 GTO 400-4?? "HO"


According to my catalogs....single snorkel for 68 and dual for 69. Never seen an original 68 with dual snorkel air cleaner...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> According to my catalogs....single snorkel for 68 and dual for 69. Never seen an original 68 with dual snorkel air cleaner...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


YOU are correct. My bad. I recall a forum discussion on this and simply could not find it to reflect back on. However, I did finally find it: https://www.gtoforum.com/f178/68-400-ho-details-125401/

I had quickly referenced the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide and read the text which did not clarify. Did not find a photo which I thought it had - but I just found it going through the book again. Single snorkel, chrome lid, painted 60% gloss.

The HO used the same air cleaner as any GTO, single snorkel with chrome lid. 1969 and up had the dual snorkel and Pinion head provided a very detailed description of the different types. The only fly in the ointment was the supposedly original 1968 GTO HO 400 written of in Hemmings which had a dual snorkel. It was never determined if the owner installed this himself along the way OR it may have been a very late 1968 build that got the 1969 dual snorkel air cleaner - 'cause Pontiac did things like this.

So check out the thread and this should clarify. Personally, dual snorkel would be on my engine if I were to run something other than an open element air cleaner which I prefer and run. Something about the visual balance of two snouts versus just the one. :thumbsup:

A very interesting test was done by Engine Masters on air cleaner flow. One test included a dual snorkel air cleaner on a 750 HP engine. The dual snorkel showed a loss of 53 HP. When flipping the lid over, it lost only 11.9 HP. The best was an open velocity stack which increased HP by 5.7 HP and the fly in the ointment that came in as second best was a fitted salad bowl which increased HP by 3HP.

Keep in mind this 750 HP engine was no doubt a big breather and it spun some higher RPM's. I don't think you would see the same kind of losses on a lower RPM/HP type engine.


----------



## donb (Jul 13, 2018)

good stuff Shake-N-Bake and PontiacJim
had a 68 my senior year in high school 1973 and decided last year I wanted it back. Couldn't find it but did find a very good condition, partial restore 400 HO in Indiana that I had to have so bought and had Passport deliver on an enclosed trailer.

unfortunately I am not a gear-head (wish I was) but only have basic skill like brake, oil change, etc. 
She gets her rebuild Rochester next week and from there will look at the rear end. It is an occasional driver and won't race but when I step on the gas I want it to be heard and seen. Aside from that I want it as close to stock as can be with minor tweeks for speed. And, may change from drum to disc front simple enough for me to tackle.
with the help of of my Paul Zazarine Restore Guide and the luxery of having a museum quality restore shop owner in town and a friend, what I can't he can do at a very high price. Guess he is used to those +$250K museum restores and thinks I can afford those same hourly rates. Ha, Ha


installed factory Ralley II's 15x7 and 15x8 this past week. Exterior is premium so hope to post a photo soon.


again, thanks for your expert input and keep it coming, I can use all the input you care to share

DonB


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> YOU are correct. My bad. I recall a forum discussion on this and simply could not find it to reflect back on. However, I did finally find it: https://www.gtoforum.com/f178/68-400-ho-details-125401/
> 
> I had quickly referenced the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide and read the text which did not clarify. Did not find a photo which I thought it had - but I just found it going through the book again. Single snorkel, chrome lid, painted 60% gloss.
> 
> ...


I keep mine stock appearing for car shows - but do "flip the lid" when I blow out the carbon. You can really tell the difference! :grin2:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep, if I didn't replace the original with a bigger chrome aftermarket open element air cleaner, I would flip the lid as well to expose more air filter area. Better breathing = more HP.


----------

